# storm chasing?



## Cutler tree (Sep 27, 2010)

Do any of you chase storms or just wait till they roll through your towns? We're not big enough yet but I was thinking when we have 2 full time crews if it got slow maybe send a crew to chase a storm or two. Any thoughts? We're so green we haven't even done an insurance job yet but have heard that you can basically double your rates.Any help would be appreciated


----------



## imagineero (Oct 2, 2010)

I hear there's good money in robbing old ladies trying to cross the road too :biggrinbounce2:

Im not sure how other guys handle rates for storms. We dont get many where I live, but do get occasional strong winds/bushfires that bring trees down. Council deals with all the stuff on public property and emergency services come out to give a hand with pretty much anything free of charge if it's a bad storm. When I see trees that have come down from winds I always stop and offer to cut it up and take it away if necessary, or leave it if they want. I usually offer a fairly cheap cash price because its quick easy safe work and if there are a lot of trees on the ground I can get a lot of work done in a day. I've done freebies quite a few times for people in tight situations, lost-everything type situations or just plain dont have any money. It boosts my name and generates business, A few people have even sent letters to the local paper which is advertising you couldnt pay for.

In times of severe bushfires I've volunteered to be on saw crews twice. The emergency services provide the saws and fuel, but its tough tough work. Being from a smaller community I guess we band together and help each other out a bit more than folks from big cities might.

Shaun


----------



## lxt (Oct 3, 2010)

Cutler tree............you indeed have a lot to learn!!!

1st off storm chasing.....you & every other idiot with a pickup & chainsaw, then guys like me come in to do the broken off widow maker 50ft up and hanging over the house.....cause most cant handle that part of the storm cleanup!!

2nd insurance jobs = double.......LOL, insurance jobs = who you know & how much of a savings the adjuster wants for the job!! I just did a large Insurance job this year....a restoration company ran the show & subbed just about every thing out........Well, when the adjuster showed up on sight & asked me for a copy of my bid sheet along with asking the other subs for the same........guess what? that Restoration company just lost a 5yr relationship with Erie insurance cuz they took all the bids & added 20% on to each one to pocket for themselves

wonder if it was worth it???? Now im getting work through Erie cause my price was average market rate for a particular service!!



LXT....................


----------



## Cutler tree (Oct 3, 2010)

lxt said:


> Cutler tree............you indeed have a lot to learn!!!
> 
> you are right I do have a lot to learn. It's my first year in this business and I think I'm still at the I don't know what I don't know phase. I'm hoping to move to the I know what I don't know phase one day. Thank you for answering with information and not insults


----------



## lxt (Oct 3, 2010)

Hang in there....it`ll come to you & the best thing I can say is: if what you are bidding on seems to good to be true? it probably is.

earlier this year I bid on some state gamelands contracts, thinking how nice it would be, finally my certs will mean something & ladda dadda da.....

well, the job(s) were given to outta state companies & Certifications didnt mean squat.......kinda sad when you think about it, clearing upwards of 80 acres spread out over several sites, in accessible for machinery (old strip mine/shale beds) & the awarded bid goes for under 10 thousand bucks?????

this is what is sad about our trade Cutler.....many will rape it & leave it a disaster for those of us who have been doing it for years!! doing it as properly as we can & with a love for it......then bam, some construction company with a bunch of layed off equipment operators wants to make some xtra cash!!!!! I like the roofers that try to sell tree work while selling roof jobs or the roll off dumpster service by day & tree care by afternoon!!!




good luck in this trade!!!


LXT................


----------



## sgreanbeans (Oct 9, 2010)

Guy I knew, Jim Tribetts, owned a local company here, he got on the Katrina deal, made quite a bit of money, then it all stopped, gov quit paying due to the fraud going on with the Red Cross, Jim was on the verge of losing everything, then he hit the back of a Dominoes delivery car at 115mph on his bike, decapitating him. Now, his wife has a paid off house and business.
For what its worth, he hit the gas when he seen the opportunity.


----------



## boo (Oct 13, 2010)

lxt said:


> Hang in there....it`ll come to you & the best thing I can say is: if what you are bidding on seems to good to be true? it probably is.
> 
> earlier this year I bid on some state gamelands contracts, thinking how nice it would be, finally my certs will mean something & ladda dadda da.....
> 
> ...



Careful what you read from the bitter ones that can almost handle one trade.
I have done some storm chasing through the years... I am now STILL in Baton Rouge 2 years after hurricane Gustav with many contacts, and referrals.
Purchased 2 new bobcats and 2 new trucks since I came here over 2 years ago... I still have a home in N.C., but the economy there stinks.
I also own a roofing company, and a masonry company.... as a matter of fact, I AM a certified Arborist, And a licensed contractor, who has not only built homes for some Nascar drivers and other famous celebs.... but I also take care of their trees, and I CAN do the work myself if need be  not everyone have the skill, will, or I.Q. to do more than one thing.
I was also told when I was only 15 years old, that I could not make a small block ford that I built myself run 6.80's in the 1/8 mi. w/700 h.p.... yes some hated me... the big block, chevy, old timers that have been building and racing for years, that seen my tail lights as I ran 6.82 in the 1/8 mi.
Learn and do all you can.
Being able to work more efficiently than the next guy allows you to bid lower and still make as much or more money than the less efficient crews.
Good Luck, and don't stop just because another guy did.


----------



## fireman (Nov 18, 2010)

Stay in your area for storm work.Don't go out of state.I learned the hard way.It is not worth it.Almost lost my business because of it.learn from other peoples mistakes.


----------

